# Welche Internetseiten sind eure Favoriten?



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

Sorry, nochmal die selbe Umfrage, hatte da Fehler drin und z.B. Google ganz vergessen.

Meine Favoritenliste:

Facebook
SysP Forum
PCGH
Google
You Tube
Wikpedia
Email-Provider
Computerbase
Geizhals
Filmstarts

u.a.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2014)

was ne frage 
natürlich PCGH.

und nur so nebenbei wozu diese frage und gibt es nicht eine umfrage funktion ?


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

Ich habe eine Umfrage erstellt.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2014)

danke danke sieht doch schon viel schicker aus .


----------



## rabe08 (13. April 2014)

Ich habe andere angekreuzt, natürlich gehört pcgh mit zu meinen Lieblingsseiten. Meine lieblingsseiten würde ich einkreisen auf

- fefe (bin nicht immer seiner Meinung, aber es ist immer lesenswert)
- packages.debian.org (Liebling ist nicht ganz richtig, aber ich bin da schon ziemlich oft...)
- lawblog
- bildblog
- jurablogs
- nerdcore
- spon
- kioskforscher
- eintopfvollgold
- rebellmarkt
- netzpolitik

edit:

- heise, insbesondere heise opensource
- hackaday
- http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/ 
- http://www.haskell.org/hoogle/ 


Sortierung willkürlich, ohne Ranking


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. April 2014)

meine Liste sieht so aus:

YouTube
9GAG
Computerbase
PCGH
NeoGAF
Gamestar
Golem
heise

hmmm.... wie es aussieht bin ich hauptsächlich auf IT & Gaming Seiten unterwegs.


----------



## hodenbussard (13. April 2014)

1: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/
2: HiFi-Forum - grte deutsche Community fr Unterhaltungselektronik
3: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/:devil:


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

1. Bing
2. Twitter
3. Computerbase
4. PCGH
5. HW Luxx
6. Geizhals
7. YouTube
8. Outlook
9. VR-Zone
10. The Verge
11. PCGHX-Clan
12. sky.fm
13. Amazon.de


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2014)

Habe bei mir mal die Reihenfolge rausgenommen da sich das doch ab und zu ändert.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

Computerbase ist 1A


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. April 2014)

Bei mir:
-Yahoo
-HW Luxx
-PCGH
-Youtube
-Facebook
-Sim Forum


----------



## xpSyk (18. April 2014)

[x] Sonstiges: www.HLTV.org


----------



## grenn-CB (18. April 2014)

In der Auswahl sind ja schon alle von mir viel benutzen Seiten drin

 1. Computerbase
 2. PCGH, je nach Tag liegt PCGH auch vor Computerbase
 3. Youtube
 4. Geizhals
 5. Winfuture
 6. Google
 7. Hardwareluxx
 8. Wikipedia
 9. Sysprofile

 Da gibt es noch einige andere aber da bin ich auch dann eigentlich nicht täglich unterwegs.


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

Google
weltfussball.de
Das Fußball Portal über die Fußball Bundesliga und Transfergerüchte Forum - - transfermarkt.de
www.Eishockey-24.de


----------



## debalz (28. April 2014)

aktuell schaue ich ganz oft auf spleen24 - zu geil was Leute für spleens haben und ich muss oft lachen weil ich doch einige der spleens teile oder ähnliche habe.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

- Marinesims
- Subsim
- LSH
- Antispam-eV
- Spiegel
- Wiki
- Ubuntuusers
- Grafikkarten Vergleich
- sysProfile
- dieses Forum hier


----------



## Nulpe (30. April 2014)

Kann nur twitch.tv empfehlen 
Soll ja kein Ersatz-TV sein, aber manchmal besser live zu sehen anstatt auf youtube.
Oder auch imdb.de 
- filmstarts.de
- boerse.bz


----------

